# Greetings from St.Maarten, the friendly island. I am here to be inspired and inspire as well



## Smoko (Oct 18, 2022)

Greetings from St.Maarten, the friendly island. I am here to be inspired and inspire as well


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 18, 2022)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 18, 2022)

Hello, and welcome! You've found a great place here.
I'd be inspired if you could post a few pictures of your island. I love that area of the world.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 18, 2022)

Welcome from VT

Chris


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 18, 2022)

Welcome from Mississippi!


mneeley490 said:


> I'd be inspired if you could post a few pictures of your island. I love that area of the world.


I also would love to see your Island
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 18, 2022)

Welcome from Iowa!

Ryan


----------



## tbern (Oct 18, 2022)

welcome from Minnesota, have fun


----------



## schlotz (Oct 18, 2022)

Welcome from Indiana!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 18, 2022)

Welcome from SE Arizona.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 18, 2022)

Welcome from Ohio, Ohio thst makes me wish I was in St Martens now.


----------



## ronf (Oct 18, 2022)

Welcome from Michigan


----------



## wimpy69 (Oct 18, 2022)

Welcome from SE Pennsylvania.


----------



## DougE (Oct 18, 2022)

Welcome from Kentucky!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 18, 2022)

Welcome from Nova Scotia

This is the place for smokin , learnin and showing , and a little fun along the way

David


----------



## Sven Svensson (Oct 18, 2022)

Welcome, from California. Glad you joined us.


----------



## mr_whipple (Oct 19, 2022)

Welcome! I spent a few days in St Maarten many years ago. I enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## OdliDPrincess (Oct 19, 2022)

Hey  I'm new here too


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 19, 2022)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## fltsfshr (Oct 19, 2022)

Hi Smoko Welcome from Naples Fl. Sailed your waters.


----------



## flatbroke (Oct 19, 2022)

welcome


----------



## OdliDPrincess (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Smoko (Oct 24, 2022)

Thank you guys for the warm welcome. I am giving you all a little treat of St. Maarten.
I need some advice, a blueprint for a brick /stainless steel smoker.


----------



## chp (Oct 24, 2022)

Welcome from Colorado and from what I have learned, my descendants are scattered around your area (last name Pollema). Hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## M1DN1GHT_SM0KER (Nov 24, 2022)

Welcome from Wisconsin!
I loved my short time on your beautiful Island...Absolute paradise! Can't wait to see some creations from the Caribbean.


----------



## M1DN1GHT_SM0KER (Nov 24, 2022)

Smoko said:


> Thank you guys for the warm welcome. I am giving you all a little treat of St. Maarten.
> I need some advice, a blueprint for a brick /stainless steel smoker.


I helped a buddy do 2 pig roasts on a pit made from 40 concrete blocks, a piece of expanded steel for the meat to sit on,  and a sheet of corrugated metal roof. He could run it hot or low and slow depending on how much charcoal he put in. 2 of the bottom blocks sideways for air flow. Similar to this: https://amazingribs.com/more-techni...and-firing/how-build-hog-pit-concrete-blocks/ 

And this (I have no affiliation to these guys,  but their pit is nearly identical).

I hope that helps Smoko!


----------



## sandyut (Nov 24, 2022)

Welcome from Colorado!

I have always wanted to visit your island.  

Enjoy SMF!  It’s a great place


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 24, 2022)

Smoko said:


> I am giving you all a little treat of St. Maarten.


Smoko that is just mean , as it is -6 " C " here this morning. We will be down that way in Feb, we can't wait . Love your little piece of heaven.    

David from the cold north. lol


----------



## okie sawbones (Nov 24, 2022)

You must live on the Dutch side of the island.


----------

